# Breaking in a new suit



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

I just got a new suit, it's a demanet semi comp. 

I'm wondering how I can break it in before I put dogs on it. It's pretty stiff.

I train FR for fun, but also aggressive dogs who could lock up and attack me during training. 

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> I just got a new suit, it's a demanet semi comp.
> 
> I'm wondering how I can break it in before I put dogs on it. It's pretty stiff.
> 
> ...


fold it up in various positions and roll over with a car or truck ...put it in a bag to keep the dirt off of it.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

be very careful of buckles wnen driving over it


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Keith Earle said:


> be very careful of buckles wnen driving over it


yeah that too...


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> yeah that too...


UMMMM, thanks for the idea, not sure i will do it because of the chance of the buckets being crushed... but thanks!


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Gotta put it on to break it in. All suits are a little stiff out of the box. You'll want to break it in on your body movemet so put it on and start sweating. Demanet makes great suits and require very little break in time. The buckles are a bitch to have replaced and it takes forever when you send a suit back for repairs.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Whatever floats your boat...

You can roll over the suit carefully a few times by folding the arms and legs and doing them individually without running over the buckles, 

I was not suggesting throwing suit on the driveway and jumping in your car and driving over it randomly...:roll:

Aside from jumping in it and working, this is the most suggested method I have seen by others, and it works great for loosening arms and legs some.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

let a very experienced dog/dogs bite the suit about 2 times and it will do. At least with KNPV suits.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

The best way to break in a new suit is...To put it on and start decoying dogs. Plain and simple.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> The best way to break in a new suit is...To put it on and start decoying dogs. Plain and simple.


Yep, second that.

Breaking down the entire suit is damaging the complete suit before it need be.

Two elbows

Two knees

Two legs at crotch

Two shoulders that meet the upper arm.


All these locations get worked in simply wearing the suit.

Toss your new suit on and go for a jog with knee bends along the way. Also while jogging arm stretches and rotations and elbow bends.

That simple.

Rolling a truck over a suit damages fiber needed for the dog to grip.

Even more important, never forget your cup. You never want that broken in.


----------



## Darryl Richey (Jul 3, 2006)

Personally I still get a laugh at the "run over it with your car/truck" idea. Nothing breaks in a new suit like wearing it.


Darryl


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Good point about damageing the fibers. Its hard enough to keep a suit from getting holes. If you do get holes( 2 tooth biters) put super glue on it. Glue will hold till you wash it. (credit to dosta not my patent)


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> Good point about damageing the fibers. Its hard enough to keep a suit from getting holes. If you do get holes( 2 tooth biters) put super glue on it. Glue will hold till you wash it. (credit to dosta not my patent)


 Good idea Daniel. I have always tried to hand stitch darning wool to repair the tooth holes to prevent the fabric from unraveling. 

Anything to get more longevity before the damn suit becomes a different size from the one you bought.

Once a suit breaks down from wear and tear. The whole dynamics change from what you needed when you bought it.

Dog saliva is also a killer to suits. Once they are allowed to crust up. The suits days are finished.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Dog saliva is also a killer to suits. Once they are allowed to crust up. The suits days are finished.


I recently posted this same thing and was ridiculed LOL...

If you had a dog that covers a nylcot Euro Joe sleeve in thick slobber how would you clean it? 

I have been leaving it out, making sure it dries and brush it all with a stiff bristle brush, and it is already getting hard and crunchy, and it was brand new before I started using it less than a month ago, and only with 1 dog (my own) 2-3 times a week...


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

The only suit you SHOULD run over to break it in is a Hard Dog... I'd recommend a BULLDOZER...

Your new top quality suit won't take much "breaking in." Just a misting with water enough to moisten the cover material at the stretch points (middle of the back, knees, elbows and shoulders) before working a few dogs should be all it will need. The french linen will stretch a bit when wet, but; doesn't seem to quite shrink all the way back when it dries. After a couple of sessions it "sets" and won't stretch or shrink anymore but is more "pliable." Seemed to fit me and my style of work better right away.

Worked for me.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

_Posted by Jerry Cudahy: Good idea Daniel. I have always tried to hand stitch darning wool to repair the tooth holes to prevent the fabric from unraveling. 

Anything to get more longevity before the damn suit becomes a different size from the one you bought.

Once a suit breaks down from wear and tear. The whole dynamics change from what you needed when you bought it.

Dog saliva is also a killer to suits. Once they are allowed to crust up. The suits days are finished._

Hey Jerry,

I found already waxed French Linen thread (heavy weight) at craft supply stores. 50 or so yards for a couple of bucks.

Tim


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tim Lynam said:


> The only suit you SHOULD run over to break it in is a Hard Dog... I'd recommend a BULLDOZER...
> 
> Your new top quality suit won't take much "breaking in." Just a misting with water enough to moisten the cover material at the stretch points (middle of the back, knees, elbows and shoulders) before working a few dogs should be all it will need. The french linen will stretch a bit when wet, but; doesn't seem to quite shrink all the way back when it dries. After a couple of sessions it "sets" and won't stretch or shrink anymore but is more "pliable." Seemed to fit me and my style of work better right away.
> 
> Worked for me.


That is pretty funny, I have only actually run over 2 suits, one was a Harddogs suit, and one was a Ray Allen supposedly "tactical" jacket...stiff as hell.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> I recently posted this same thing and was ridiculed LOL...
> 
> If you had a dog that covers a nylcot Euro Joe sleeve in thick slobber how would you clean it?
> 
> I have been leaving it out, making sure it dries and brush it all with a stiff bristle brush, and it is already getting hard and crunchy, and it was brand new before I started using it less than a month ago, and only with 1 dog (my own) 2-3 times a week...


Three fold problem. Dog saliva, ground and dust dirt. Bigger than the others. Decoy sweat. ( phewie)

Letting it dry and brushing will not solve the problem.

I would dry clean it only and also have the shop add the softner process, lightly also to help overcome the crusties. Not to mention smells good .


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I just throw my suits in a washing machine and air dry.


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

You could wet vacuum the suit to remove dirt and saliva and spray it with water to remove more.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Tim Lynam said:


> _Posted by Jerry Cudahy: Good idea Daniel. I have always tried to hand stitch darning wool to repair the tooth holes to prevent the fabric from unraveling. _
> 
> _Anything to get more longevity before the damn suit becomes a different size from the one you bought._
> 
> ...


 Thanks Tim, You should know with all the repairs u have done for everyone. To the craft store Monday Bro, 

Best Regards


----------

